# Corner tv stand with a platform above for fish tank



## venky (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi i wish to have a corner TV stand with a paltform above that to place a small fish tank. any designs please


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How large a TV? How large a fish tank? Any other druthers? such as magazine shelf?

G


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

venky said:


> Hi i wish to have a corner TV stand with a paltform above that to place a small fish tank. any designs please


 
are the walls square?


----------



## chizlr40 (Feb 2, 2007)

be careful mount a fish tank above the tv as water is always a problem near any tv.it might be better to put the tv on top with a display stand under for the tank.maybe some kind of enclosed design be sure to design in access for feeding and cleaning.take your measurements and start sketching.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> be careful mount a fish tank above the tv as water is always a problem near any tv.it might be better to put the tv on top with a display stand under for the tank.


:thumbsup:

bad idea! also placing plants above tvs, computers or other electrical/electronic equipment is a terrible idea. :thumbdown:


----------

